# Update on Petunia



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]I have noticed in the last month or so that I never ever see Petunia pee. So the last week or so I have made a point to stay around and try to catch her. When she first got home she had a big fast normal stream and now it barely any. She is straining and only a little stream maybe the size of a straw or less comes out and it takes her great effort to get that out. I just came in and she keeps trying to go but just little dribbles. I had a feeling this was going to happen. I have placed a call into the vet where she stayed and we'll see what she has to say. I needed to share, thanks for listening, Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS

[SIZE=14pt]*Nikki,*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]I hope everything will be ok. Please let us know what the vet says. We all know Petunia is a fighter!




: [/SIZE]*


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Oh no. Poor Petunia! Please do keep us updated. I hope it can be fixed. She has been through so much but she is definitely a fighter!! Love ya Petunia!!



:


----------



## hrselady

[SIZE=12pt] Aww poor Petunia.. she's been through so much!! My prayers are with you all.. she'll pull through. Please keep us updated!! [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

[SIZE=12pt]Oh no Nik, I am hoping that everything will be ok, Tunia is definitely a fighter. I hope this is going to be something very simple to take care of. Let us know what the vet has to say~~ or give me a jingle on my cell. PROMISE I wont be in the barn with donkeys trying to talk to you in the background! Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

uh oh, that doesn't sound good... glad you caught it and hope they have a quick answer for you!!!


----------



## Emily's mom

I have been wondering about Petunia, sorry to hear the news hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]I talked to the vet and I have 3 options...none of which are very good. I can bring her back and have her cathed but once it is removed her urethra will most likely start to scar shut again or I can bring her to Cornell and see what they think about sugery...the first option would just be to prolong her life a few weeks (if it is totally closing, but there is no way to know) second is not something I can afford to do and the third is just wait and watch her and if she starts to go down hill further then we will not let her suffer. I also called the local vet and he did return my call tonight but we were outside and missed it but said he would try later or tomorrow. I am not expecting him to have much to add to what we already know but thought it couldn't hurt to ask. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## MiniforFaith

:no: I hoped to read that it was treatable. I am sorry, Nikki.. Tunia has fought so much, Sending prayers



:



: her / and your way..


----------



## hrselady

: Aww Nikki, I am sooo sorry. My fingers are crossed and ya'll are in my prayers. She is such a fighter and has been through so much... thank God she has you!!



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

OHHhhhhh Nikki :no:

I can't believe it :no:

I am so sorry for Tunia/you and all of us ( we all Love her)...she has been our "poster child" for the worst of the worst senario for foaling





Oh my...don't give up on her...I know you won't.

I'll call you tomorrow.... we just got home from the fair a bit ago....exhausted/b*tchy & hungry

Hugs to you both ... ttyt


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Oh Nik, This just dont seem fair, she has fought so long and hard to overcome everything that she went thru. I was hoping to hear that this was just going to be a ut infection and something that is easily treatable. What ever you decide to do , we all know you will make the right decision. You go out and give Tunia and Zada a big hug from all of us on the forum, and let Tunia know we're all keeping our fingers, and toes crossed and praying she will beat this too. This just seems like such a little minor set-back compared to what she has been thru. I still have her pic from St. Patricks day, along with Zepps newborn pic hanging on my fridge! (((hugs))) talk to you later, Ce


----------



## Shari

<<hugs nikki!!>>


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Awwww, poor Petunia. I too was hoping it was something minor. It just doesn't seem fair. :no: Hugs and kisses from me and our Petunia.


----------



## FoRebel

:no: I'm sorry the vet didn't have any better options... HUGS and prayers for you guys and Petunia!


----------



## Emily's mom

:



:



:



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

aaawww Nik BUMMER... i can't believe it after all you have already been through. i sure thought having the cath in while Petunia was healing would solve the problem... unbelievable that the scarring would continue so long after! i was so hoping for better news but you have done so much, PLEASE don't beat yourself up if the right decision is to end her suffering, at least you caught it, we saw it so late with Bonny that there wasn't even time to try anything and she died on her own in our yard (in my lap!), we didn't even have time to ease it for her... OMG this just brings it all back, i KNOW what you are going through and i feel so bad for you... please holler any time you need a shoulder!!! i am here for you



: man life just really s*cks sometimes :no:


----------



## jdomep

I am so sad to hear she is not doing well



My prayers are with your sweet "P"


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]thanks everyone, we are going to try her on antibiotics, it can't hurt if it does happen to be an infection. most likely she is scarring closed so i am not going to get my hopes up. we will just have to watch her closely. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Crabby-Chicken

OMG I am so sorry... I came over to see if there were any Petunia updates. I sure was hoping for better news. I hope it turns around Nikki!!!! We are all pulling for you both.


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]I forgot to say what a cute picture of your Petunia, PaintedMeadows! give her a hug from us too! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Thank you Nikki. After I sent it I worried that maybe it wasn't appropriate but I think she looks quite alot like your Petunia. We are worried that we might have to put her down this winter as her arthritis is getting quite bad. :no: Right now she is doing pretty good though so we are just watching her. I will give her a hug for you. She is such a lover that it is easy to do!!




:

Rhonda-Lynne


----------



## Chico

I wasn't expecting to read the recent update on Petunia.




I thought all her bad news was behind her. . . I hope things work out o.k. Have you done any research on the web? Maybe there's something out there that can be done. Best wishes,

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]yes, we done lots of research even before this happened, we did so because we knew there was a chance it would. basically surgery and still even with that it could scar shut again. Cornell has only seen 3 cases like hers so there isn't a whole lot of info. out there. we'll just have to wait and see...[/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny

Oh Nikki,

My heart is so heavy for you and Tunia. I have always thought of Tunia as Twoie's "sister" since they both went through their terrible dystocias this spring at the same time. I'm just so sad for you both after everything else that you've been through.

Just know that you and Tunia are in our prayers.



:



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

:



:



:



:

[SIZE=12pt]Love and prayers for Petunia... I'll be thinking of you all.[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Bless her heart



:

Tunia is a fighter



:

We have all learned so much from her strength and her "Donkey" determination



:

Hopefully it is just "one" more hurdle she has to go through




:


----------



## PaintedMeadows

How is sweet, sweet Petunia today? I hope better. Kisses on that velvety soft nose please!!



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Yes...how is she?

Is she peeing more freely?

Did they do a Urine catch on her and test it for infection?

Give her a Hug and an Apple for me



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Hey Nikki, while your out there giving her (((hugs)))



:



: dont forget to give her one from me and the "kids" too.



: Hang in there Tunia, this is just one little hurdle that you have to get over for your donkey talk fanclub. We know you can do it and your in the best of care. Ce


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]well i don't think the antibiotic is doing much, her stream is still very small and doesn't seem to be improving. he didn't think it was an infection but figured it was worth a try. she doesn't seem to getting any worse either so that's good. always sooo much going on, my head is whirling. thanks all for asking, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny

:



:



:



:

Just sending ((((((HUGS))))))) from myself and Twoie to you and Tunia.


----------



## WeeOkie

Nikki, I have been searching for this post this morning. I had remembered reading it, but was looking on the horse forum.



: Anyway, it is found now, and I want to say my thoughts and prayers are with your Petunia. I just talked with my vet this morning about the same thing going on with Cookie, my mini horse who had the bad dystocia this spring. He said pretty much the same as your vet, and just recommended a wait and see approach. He did say that in their practice they did have a full sized mare have the same problem this year, and hers is resolving itself (but just now), so maybe that can give you some hope, as it has me.



: for Petunia and Cookie and all the other liitle ones who need some extra help from above.

Rita


----------



## Emily's mom

:



:



:



: Cookie and Petunia


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]Rita, thank you for that info., sorry to hear your Cookie is having issues too



. the big teaching school (Cornell) has seen only 3 cases in large mares so it's new to them. did your mare ever have a cath. put in? we were really hoping that would do the trick. thank you Miniwhinny and Emily's mom



: ... [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows

How is dear, sweet Petunia today? I hope better or at least holding her own. I think about her all the time. I will be watching for updates.


----------



## PaintedMeadows

BUMP



:


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]sorry i missed this...Petunia is still the same, she is eating and drinking and acting like herself, still strains and dribbles pee though...thanks for asking



, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom

:



:



: Petunia!!


----------



## miniwhinny

Emily's mom said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> : Petunia!!


PLUS ONE



: (and for Cookie too



: )


----------



## Marty

Aw Niki dang it all. I just happened to cruise on by and see this. I cannot beleive this is happening with what all you've been through already. So unjust. So danged unfair. I am hoping those anti's will suddenly kick in and take care of this.


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Aw darn. I was hoping to hear that she had improved. She isn't any worse is she? Is it something that could be stretched with out cutting her again? Poor girl.


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]Nik, I was just wishing for some good news here since I haven't been on the forum in a long time and haven't talked to you in a few days. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Next time you go out, will you give her a big hug for me? Does she need some pretty hair bows to cheer her up?? [/SIZE] :new_multi:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

[SIZE=12pt] :aktion033: I *FINALLY[/SIZE]* got to hear Tunia bray :aktion033:
[SIZE=12pt]She sounds so Sweet




: & Spoiled[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]by the tone of her bray ... she sounds OK



[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

:



:



: Still praying for Petunia



:


----------



## HobbsFarm

JumpinJackFarm said:


> [SIZE=12pt] :aktion033: I *FINALLY[/SIZE]* got to hear Tunia bray :aktion033:
> [SIZE=12pt]She sounds so Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> : & Spoiled[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=12pt]by the tone of her bray ... she sounds OK
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]Oh my gosh, I'm laughing at your avatar Teri!! If that doesn't get us in the Christmas spirit, I don't know what will...LOL [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]About Tunia, the last time I heard her bray when I was talking to Nik, I actually asked her if Petunia was in the house or if Nikki was in the barn... She's got a set of lungs on her, that's for sure! [/SIZE]


----------



## Bassett

Nikki, still hoping and praying for a change for the better for Tunia. Think about you and her and Zada every day. Keep us posted. Please.



: ((((((((((Hugs)))))))))))) for you and Tunia.


----------



## FoRebel

Nikki, how's Tunia doing????


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]hi all, she is done with her meds. but still no difference. she is still herself and does'nt seem to be in any discomfort, we are just keeping a close eye on her. wish someone could tell me how long she can go on like this, i guess there is no definate answer, it's just wait and see. thanks for thinking of us



, oh also i did go a take a look at a buddy for her, it was horrible...their feet were curled up and twisted and they could barely get around. i snuck some pictures because i could'nt believe what i was seeing :no: . Corinne and Susan did you get the pictures i sent? [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom

Thanks for the update,



:



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Thanks for updating us.



:



:



: still going up for her, and also for her possible buddy that you went to look at (how sad to see a donkey with hooves like that :no: I hope he/she can be helped too).


----------



## miniwhinny

Still thinking of Tuni and you everyday and sending prayers and warm fuzzies. Gosh sorry to hear about the buddy's feet had she/he foundered or were they just long?


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]thanks for thinking of us



: , as for the donkies, there were 6 adults and 2 babies. all the adults feet were horrible



. some had a harder time to get around then others. i think i took pictures of 3 different donkies feet. tried to make it look like i was taking pictures of the whole donkey



: . i was going to post them but then thought twice as they do not belong to me. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Maybe if you only showed us the feet it would be OK? We bought 2 donkeys a couple of years ago and they had pretty bad feet. We got them to almost normal in a very short period of time. Our Jack died 6 months after we got him but I think his feet would have been completely normal. Petunia has one badly twisted foot but the rest came around for her. I think I have pictures of her feet when we brought her home. She was also 11 months pregnant at the time. I'll post them in a seperate thread for you.


----------



## PaintedMeadows

How is our Petunia doing! tee hee. List mascot you know. :bgrin I hope she has improved or is at least holding her own.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

: Yes. how is our sweet Tunia doing



:


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]Petunia is still about the same, i did notice this weekend that she would stand to pee and just strain but then later saw her actually peeing her little stream. i have called the vet again, i know he is going to say just watch her but called anyway. she seems otherwise fine though, eating and drinking and lots of braying  ...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom

:



:



: Still thinking of you and Petunia!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt] eating and drinking and lots of braying  [/SIZE]



[SIZE=14pt]I think I heard her



: :saludando: [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]it is possible that you have heard her Teri...OMG she shakes the house



: ...I now have resorted to running out the door and when i yell her name she stops mid bray and sqeaks to a halt, don't know which the neighbors find more offensive her braying or me yelling



: , Zada has even started doing it, she says "OH PETUNIA STOOOP" and rolls her eyes



: . [/SIZE]


----------



## FoRebel

Nikki, how's tunia? I feel the need for an update on her!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Must be a Wisconsin thing, we're thinking along the same lines.....I have been wondering about Tunia too? Nik, we need a update. Ce


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]hey funny you asked, vet was out last night, I showed him a picture of her urine that I had taken (it was on the concrete) it is thick and cloudy. he basically said it wasn't normal but really nothing to do. Her legs and tail are constanly gooed up where the urine kinda justs runs out. this is not going to be good in the spring when the flies come out. we had tried antibiotics but nothing changed and she stops eating, won't even touch grain. he was going to talk to some other vets but we think any surgery is out of the question because the scarring goes so far up. thanks for caring, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

but other than the weird urine and the scar tissue causing it to run down her legs, does she seem to be ok? i mean, i know it's yucky, but if she's ok otherwise...


----------



## Emily's mom

Thinking of you and Petunia!!


----------



## iluvwalkers

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> but other than the weird urine and the scar tissue causing it to run down her legs, does she seem to be ok? i mean, i know it's yucky, but if she's ok otherwise...




*yes, she seems o.k., she does have to strain an awful lot to get anything to come out and the stream has gradually got to a slight trickle. all we really can do is hope doesn't totally close off, we know what to look for if she should start to get toxic so we just watch her...she has lost some weight but won't touch any kind of grain or treats... *


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

come on Petunia.... stabilize!!! i'm pulling for you...


----------



## crackerjackjack

I know that this might seem like a weird question, but is there anyway that they can put a catheter in her to drain her urine? I know that people can have what is called a superpubic catheter. Is there anything that they can do for her? This is not the typical catheter that people think about. This catheter goes directly into the bladder. I know for a person that it is a fairly quick procedure.

I sure do hope that everything works out for her. She seems like she is a strong girl that has alot of love around her.


----------



## iluvwalkers

*[SIZE=14pt]I am not sure about that type of cath. she has had several and the last one was left in as long as it is recomended. when they are in she has to be on antibiotics and she has been on sooo many for sooo long, they were taking it's toll on her. I will ask if there is a different kind that could be left in. the thing with the others once they are taken out it starts to close up again...[/SIZE]*


----------



## Endless

Oh I am really sorry Petunia isn't feeling well! I am praying for her and you!!


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]I was thinking about Petunia this morning! Our bedroom window was open and the donkeys were braying up a storm. Naturally I thought about Tunia... I'm glad she acts like she's feeling okay at least.



Hugs...[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

Awww Nik...I have been thinking of Tunia too...always do.

She most certinally is not feeling well if she doesn't want any treats





that is the_* first*_ sign something isn't right. How sad





Did they do a culture on her urine? there has got to be a reason why it is so thick??

Poor Tunia .... Hugs to you both


----------



## Chico

Nikki,

Dealing with a sick pet is very stressful. I've had my personal experience this last week. Petunia has been sick for so long now. . . I'm so sorry. I know this is weird, and won't help with her narrowing problem, but can she drink cranberry juice? I've been told to drink this for bladder infections. Maybe a little daily or something. Seriously could it hurt? I was thinking of that cloudy urine issue. Anyhow, I'm sorry and send positive thoughts. The first sighn Ben was sick was not wanting his treats. This is a worry.

chico


----------



## Chico

Nikki,

Dealing with a sick pet is very stressful. I've had my personal experience this last week. Petunia has been sick for so long now. . . I'm so sorry. I know this is weird, and won't help with her narrowing problem, but can she drink cranberry juice? I've been told to drink this for bladder infections. Maybe a little daily or something. Seriously could it hurt? I was thinking of that cloudy urine issue. Anyhow, I'm sorry and send positive thoughts. The first sighn Ben was sick was not wanting his treats. This is a worry.

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers

*[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Chico, yup a little stressful. We think the cloudy urine is because it sits in her bladder but who knows, it couldn't hurt to try the juice. Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## Emily's mom

Thinking of Petunia also, HUGS!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

hey Chico that's a very good idea... i know they recommend that for people with bladder problems... and i'd bet she'll drink it! let us know how it goes Nikki!


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]Poor girl, does she want a treat today?



I like the cranberry juice idea too...[/SIZE]


----------



## hhpminis

I have an older mare that has trouble peeing a stream, it will start that way but always ends up trickling down her legs. She also does not lift her tail real well anymore so it gets in her tail.

What we have done is keep the hair on the inside of her legs clipped up and cut her tail short so it is easier for her to lift. Of course her tail is very thick and heavy, not sure if you would have the same trouble with a donk as their tails are usually quite sparse. Oh and we keep bag balm smeared the inside of her legs it keeps her from getting scalded.

Sorry to hear she is having hard times.


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Awww, I have been thinking about your Petunia alot lately. I am so sorry to hear that she isn't getting better or stabilizing.



I was thinking the cloudiness was from sitting in her bladder too. She probably doesn't empty her bladder everytime is she is straining so much. So sad. I so wish there was something more they could do for her. Poor girl. Give her hugs and kisses from us!

Rhonda-Lynne


----------



## crackerjackjack

I think about Tunia alot. I don't even know her, but I am sure that she is a sweetie. I will say a prayer. Keep us updated. Hang in there, she sounds like a little fighter.


----------



## Emily's mom

I've been wondering lately about Petunia....so I thought I ask...hope all is well


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I just popped in to check on Petunia as well. I think about her all the time. I hope she is well! I still cry over our Petunia. Dear sweet donkeys!


----------



## MiniforFaith

Hi guys, just thought I would let you know Nikki probably won't answer. She isn't on the forum anymore



.. But I do email back and forth with her and I will tell her everyone wants an update on Lady Petunia. I pray she comes back sometime..


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Oh no.



Tell her I miss her and am thinking of her!! Thanks for passing the message on.


----------



## Emily's mom

Tell her I am also thinking of her and Petunia, I hope they are well!!


----------



## ~Dan

Emily's mom said:


> Tell her I am also thinking of her and Petunia, I hope they are well!!


ditto


----------



## MiniforFaith

HI, Nikki says hi, and she misses everyone.. But she isn't ready to come back, and isn't sure she will..


----------



## AppyLover2

I hate that Nikki is thinking of not coming back. Tell her I said hello.


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Awww, sending big hugs her way!!


----------

